# Black specks on vulva?



## nike0590 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a 5 years old chihuahua, she is a blonde Chihuahua. Shes up to date on her vaccinations, as well. She has small black specks on/around her vulva and they've been there for a few months or so, just getting darker now. It doesnt seem to bother her, and its never red or inflamed... Not sure what it is, but she also licks the same area a lot. It also wont come off with shampoo... He skin is so light colored and the hair is blonde, so its really odd to me that shes getting these black spots randomly? I also took a picture if anyone needs that for reference


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know. Ask your vet if it is concerning you! The fact they don't come off during a bath, seems to indicate they are there to stay. As long as the dog is not trying to get rid of them by licking etc, then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## NinaN (May 13, 2013)

Is your chi exposed to the sun or is it very sunny right now where you live? It might be just pigmentation... but I'm not sure if it's normal in that area. 
Hormonal changes can also cause a darker color. My female chi Pixie is very light (white with red brown spots) and was recently spayed when I got her. Her vulva was bigger than normal and black. I guess this was caused by the remainder of female sex hormones. It shrunk to half it's previous size and is pink now. 
Is your girl spayed/neutered?


----------

